# PetsMart at Beltway 8 and Wallisville Rd (Houston)



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I went in to get some water conditioner and filter replacements and was shocked to find HEALTHY AQUATIC PLANTS! They actually had a wonderful selection that looked to be in great shape. I was so impressed I even paid for two small pots of _Crypt. crispatula 'balansae' _and was able to fill in the hole where my Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' had not made it.

The person who "helped" me is another story....not very helpful at all. :twitch: But the plants were great! 

-Dave


----------

